

Need feedback on my personal site - augustin1989

Hey everyone,<p>I was wondering if could get some feedback on my personal site and blog (http://www.augustinba.com) in terms of design, content, etc. I'm not really a strong writer so I decided to start blogging informally to get the hang of it. Let me know what you guys think and any constructive suggestions would be very appreciated. Thanks!
======
samirahmed
I also agree that the transition between each stage is too slow, both
vertically and horizontally.

A personal opinion. I would not have used a color scheme that sombre colors, I
would recommend something that is has a little more excitement, blue or
orange, in case you haven't thought about it in the past, heres an interesting
link

[http://www.usabilitypost.com/2008/09/29/a-guide-to-
choosing-...](http://www.usabilitypost.com/2008/09/29/a-guide-to-choosing-
colors-for-your-brand/)

------
aen
Your portfolio is already on the homepage. Either have it in one place or make
the other one richer. The transition of the portfolio slides is too slow,
makes me impatient. Also it will be neat to make it start sliding only when
the user has scroll to it. Like check scrollTop on scroll event then start the
slideshow.

